# Cannondale vs. Specialized (sub-forums) viewers



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone other than me watch the "count" of viewers for a given manufacturer's sub-forum?
For months / years Cannondale has always won the day. Cannondale always has more viewers than the other brands. I should revise that statement. Specialized and Cannondale are always 'neck and neck' for having the most viewers. But..............in the last (2) months Specialized has had way more viewers than Cannondale.

What the heck is going on???? Specialized came out with the Venge. Who cares! Is there some other hot product that is pulling in viewers? Maybe they have bikes failing left and right and people are coming onto the Forum to gripe?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't track views but it seems to me that there was a lot more buzz about the Venge McLaren, then the Venge, than the Cannondale EVO was ever able to muster.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

you have too much time on your hands


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Specialized must pay people to go in there just to boost their numbers... Remember, Specialized invest more in marketing (sometimes shady) and lawsuits than in bike design and engineering.

But yeah, you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wonder if reps from the different brands actually watch for participation on forums. I wonder if they search forums using the key words associated with their particular companies.

I wonder..........if I have too much time on my hands.

It's winter, riding is for crap right now so I'm on a forum.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> It's winter, riding is for crap right now so I'm on a forum.


Buy a trainer or volunteer at your local homeless shelter or orphanage


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

What do you mean it's winter?
What do you mean a trainer?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> What do you mean it's winter?
> What do you mean a trainer?


Dan, I admire you from inside my house


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You the man.


----------

